# MALT - New Release Book



## warra48 (19/8/14)

I've just pre-ordered the book Malt, the 4th in the series published by Brewers Publications. The previous books were Yeast, Water, and Hops.

I've ordered mine from The Book Depository, under $20 with free delivery.


----------



## LiquidGold (19/8/14)

Nice! I've read Yeast and am midway through Hops with Water next on the to-buy list. Glad to hear this has been released as I have quite enjoyed the others so far and remember looking into it a while back. Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (19/8/14)

Thanks for the heads up -, jeez doesn't time fly.

Ordered.

John Mallett, hey? What a cracking name. B)


----------



## Dan2 (19/8/14)

What Bribie said - cheers - ordered


----------



## Spiesy (19/8/14)

Nice one! _Yeast_ and _Hops_ were awesome, _Water_ was a hard read.

Pre-ordered.


----------



## Spiesy (19/8/14)

Sweet... only 110 days to go... lol


----------



## Danwood (19/8/14)

Spiesy said:


> Nice one! _Yeast_ and _Hops_ were awesome, _Water_ was a hard read.
> 
> Pre-ordered.


Pun intended....niiice ! 

You're here all week...remember to tip your waitresses.....


----------



## TSMill (19/8/14)

Spiesy said:


> Nice one! _Yeast_ and _Hops_ were awesome, _Water_ was a hard read.
> 
> Pre-ordered.


Permanently or temporarily?


----------



## verysupple (19/8/14)

Not meaning to hijack so mods feel free to move if necessary. 

I only have _Yeast_ which is a great book. So much to do with the quality or character of a brew has to do with yeast strain, handling, fermentation parameters...well you guys all know. Although, I must admit that I don't have the same aversion to dry yeast as the authors (I can see why one of them hates it ).

_Water_ I kind of assumed would be a full on book just because of the complexity of water chemistry. I know what I _need _to know, so I'm happy. Are there any gems in that book to make it worth buying?

This may be my ignorance coming through, but how much is there really to know about hops? IBU calculations are vague at best and I do most of my recipe adjustments to do with hops by taste. I'm not really into looking up oil compositions etc. as how you use the hop changes everything anyway. Not to mention the difference between farmers, years, etc.

So, convince me to buy the others in the series.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/8/14)

Hops yes, hugely helpful and interesting. To me the best in the series so far. History, uses, recipes, and well written. Yeast I'd rate a fairly close second

IMOH, water is crap - Badly written and badly edited, it may contain gems of wisdom but I can't be bothered to find them.

Others no doubt have different opinions

I've yet to order the Malt book as my amazon preorder was cancelled when the publication date was pushed back from September to December. As was my preorder for Randy Mosher's next book


----------



## Vanners (19/8/14)

Spiesy said:


> Nice one! _Yeast_ and _Hops_ were awesome, _Water_ was a hard read.
> 
> Pre-ordered.


Yeah I found the water book to be a little dry.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/8/14)

Vanners said:


> Yeah I found the water book to be a little dry.


PML


----------



## Spiesy (20/8/14)

Vanners said:


> Yeah I found the water book to be a little dry.


I might have been a little wet behind the ears with my understanding of some of the concepts found in 'Water', but I don't think it's a drop in the ocean compared to the other three body of works.

...I'll get my coat...


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/14)

Loved Yeast, loved Water, Hops was disappointing. No accounting for taste, eh?


----------



## warra48 (16/11/14)

One or two on this forum have grumbled about their order for this book having disappeared into the great beyond.

Hopefully, that's not the case.

For reasons unknown to me, publication was delayed, and is now scheduled for 7 December 2014.
With any luck, orders will be received by Christmas, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/14)

Aha, thanks for that Rob, it never arrived... that's unusual for Book Depository. Now I know the weird guy in the units next door isn't robbing my mail box, I can start talking to him again


----------



## TidalPete (16/11/14)

Bribie G said:


> John Mallett, hey? What a cracking name. B)


No relation to Ashley Mallett I suppose Bribie?
He used to give the Poms & others a bit of a hammering back in the day. 

And to stay on-topic, I'll get the local library to get the book in.
Miserable old git that I am. :lol:


----------



## Coalminer (17/11/14)

Still 21 days to go according to the website
Publishing date stated to be 7/12/2014


----------



## Spiesy (17/11/14)

In all the time it's taken for this book to materialise, I am now a Kindle user.


----------



## Dan2 (10/12/14)

I last checked it's status about 2 weeks ago. Checked again this morning and it says released 3 days ago.
Got the email tonight - It's headed my way!! Should be here before xmas


----------



## MartinOC (10/12/14)

Ditto. Quite excited, actually!

'Hope it's better than the Hops book, 'though..... :angry:


----------



## Dan2 (10/12/14)

MartinOC said:


> Ditto. Quite excited, actually!
> 
> 'Hope it's better than the Hops book, 'though..... :angry:


Have to agree with that. But I might try reading it again (after reading Malt of course) to see if more sinks in.
I found Hops to be a little to industry focused - not very homebrew friendly.


----------



## warra48 (22/12/14)

Mine arrived in the letter box this morning.
Took exactly one week to come from the Book Depository in the UK.

Some Christmas/New Year reading once I finish Jane Austin's Emma. (Yes, I confess I read classics from time to time).


----------



## Dan2 (22/12/14)

Nice - I guess mine will rock up tomorrow then. Always a day behind over here


----------



## sean_0 (22/12/14)

Yup, got mine today too


----------



## Spiesy (22/12/14)

Dan2 said:


> Have to agree with that. But I might try reading it again (after reading Malt of course) to see if more sinks in.
> I found Hops to be a little to industry focused - not very homebrew friendly.



Hops wasn't too bad for me, the water was horrible.


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/14)

I geeked hard on Water and napped through Hops. Ain't no accountin'. Mine may be at home waiting for me. Ooo, hope I get it before we leave for the beach!


----------



## sean_0 (29/12/14)

Got through this over Christmas. I'm impressed. Probably my favourite of the series. Maybe could have benefited from a few recipes to hammer home some points - that's what saved 'Hops' for me.


----------



## Spiesy (30/12/14)

Sweet. Look forward to getting my mits on my copy.


----------

